
An ingredient in olive oil that appears to kill cancer cells - ca98am79
http://www.kurzweilai.net/an-ingredient-in-olive-oil-that-appears-to-kill-cancer-cells?utm_source=KurzweilAI+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=e9053d449d-UA-946742-1&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_6de721fb33-e9053d449d-281895037
======
codebeaker
I'm happy to see the authors have posted in the first paragraph something to
preempt my posting of the "X kills cancer" XKCD :
[http://xkcd.com/1217/](http://xkcd.com/1217/)

> A Rutgers nutritional scientist and two cancer biologists at New York City’s
> Hunter College have found that an ingredient in extra-virgin olive oil kills
> a variety of human cancer cells without harming healthy cells.

~~~
ta75757
The alt text of that XKCD is:

 _Now, if it selectively kills cancer cells in a petri dish, you can be sure
it 's at least a great breakthrough for everyone suffering from petri dish
cancer._

so it's still relevant.

------
iMark
A headline that might prolong my life!

Thank you internet..

------
aburan28
Just like cannabis cures cancer

------
stefantalpalaru
In vitro. There are many substances that do that. When they can do it in vivo,
on a lab rat, it will be news.

~~~
dualogy
Wikipedia: Oleocanthal is capable of killing a variety of human cancer cells
in vivo while leaving healthy cells unharmed.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oleocanthal#Cell_death](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oleocanthal#Cell_death)

~~~
stefantalpalaru
Here's the scientific article quoted by the pop-science article used as a
Wikipedia reference:
[http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/23723556.2015.100...](http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/23723556.2015.1006077#.VOamdrCUfQF)

The abstract says nothing about in vivo tests.

